# Michigan Sportsman Grouse Camp



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

Will anybody be bringing a grill or is there one there? And do we have a number of how many people will be there?


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I have a new pup that is kind of shy. Do you think it would be a good idea to bring him out for a socialization visit Sat. evening?


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

Mark4486 said:


> Will anybody be bringing a grill or is there one there? And do we have a number of how many people will be there?


Right now we are at 7. 4 overnight Friday and some more coming in the morning Saturday. I will check on the grill tomorrow and get back to you. I am bringing my 2 burner camp stove.



Trophy Specialist said:


> I have a new pup that is kind of shy. Do you think it would be a good idea to bring him out for a socialization visit Sat. evening?


It depends, has the pup been through all its parvo vaccinations?


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

michiganmaniac said:


> Right now we are at 7. 4 overnight Friday and some more coming in the morning Saturday. I will check on the grill tomorrow and get back to you. I am bringing my 2 burner camp stove.
> 
> 
> 
> It depends, has the pup been through all its parvo vaccinations?


Yes he is up to date on all shots. 4.5 months old.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

michiganmaniac said:


> Right now we are at 7. 4 overnight Friday and some more coming in the morning Saturday. I will check on the grill tomorrow and get back to you. I am bringing my 2 burner camp stove.
> 
> 
> 
> It depends, has the pup been through all its parvo vaccinations?


I’m gonna go to the butcher and buy a steak flank just wanna make sure I have enough.


----------



## fivegunner (Apr 28, 2003)

How many of you guys sleeping in tents? Trailers ? I plan on leaving home at 7or8 in the morning , should be there in the after noon.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Trophy Specialist said:


> I have a new pup that is kind of shy. Do you think it would be a good idea to bring him out for a socialization visit Sat. evening?


Yes, he’ll be spoiled rotten.

I’m in northern Minnesota, I can’t make it this weekend.
Next weekend I leave for Yorkshire.
That said, as I promised, I am working on the details of sending steak and beer for all to enjoy, in my absence.


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

Just for the heck of it guys/gals, if you don't hunt or don't find any birds in the recreation area just 5 to 10 miles NE is the Maltby Hills area which has plenty of older cuttings with different age popple growths with ferns and wintergreen. Thousands of acres, some mild walking, some a little hilly depending on hunter conditions. Also, the Sunrise Cafe right across the street serves a good breakfast, though you might not get a seat on Sunday unless your'e really early.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

I


fivegunner said:


> How many of you guys sleeping in tents? Trailers ? I plan on leaving home at 7or8 in the morning , should be there in the after noon.


ill be tenting


----------



## UPaquariest (May 13, 2010)

Im going to have my 2 burner with me as well, I will be tenting it this weeked. I Can volunteer a breakfast, everyone ok with corned beef hash and eggs? I should be in camp mid morning tomorrow.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

I have 10ribeyes and 3cans of beans as my donation to dinner.


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

I will have bacon wrapped woodcock/grouse to share for dinner. 
I will see you all tomorrow or saturday!! 
Text, call, or pm with any questions.
6165819897
Joe


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

I will have bacon wrapped woodcock/grouse to share for dinner. 
I will see you all tomorrow or saturday!! 
Text, call, or pm with any questions.
6165819897
Joe


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

As much as I would have liked to take part I can't make it this year. Wishing you all a great time, good hunting, and enjoy the great outdoors, Waidmannsheil, Dom.


----------



## fivegunner (Apr 28, 2003)

Will be leaving at 9;30 this am . See you all there.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I made it five of us so far. Set tent up in drizzly rain. On the road I'm seen grouse setting in a high crandberry bush. I have never seen this much food


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Best of luck to everyone in camp. My boys (GSP included) and I will be based out of Grayling this weekend. Shoot straight, and shoot often.


----------



## tqmb5 (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw this to late. Sounds like a blast. I will be making a day trip hunt with my brother-in-law tomorrow but would have loved to make this. next year. post some pictures.


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

Yesterday we missed some grouse, killed some woodcock, and had a great time eating steaks from mark4486 while sitting around the campfire. Hoping for another great day today!


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

michiganmaniac said:


> Yesterday we missed some grouse, killed some woodcock, and had a great time eating steaks from mark4486 while sitting around the campfire. Hoping for another great day today!


I am just getting up from a double shift.All I can think is I need to get out today.It says you folks are two hours away but I'm not familiar with the area. I'd like to come up for the day.Could anyone drop a pin for the camp. I can supply some dog power!


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

birdhntr said:


> I am just getting up from a double shift.All I can think is I need to get out today.It says you folks are two hours away but I'm not familiar with the area. I'd like to come up for the day.Could anyone drop a pin for the camp. I can supply some dog power!


If they are out bustin brush about now, you could call 989-473-2258 or check this out http://www.michigandnr.com/parksandtrails/Details.aspx?id=489&type=SFCG. I was trying to see if there would be anyone at the gate to direct you. There usually is, but I am not sure anymore at this time of year. There is If I Remember Correctly more family style camping just SW of the entrance and more rustic camping more SW of the entrance.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Looks like a good day for bird hunting. Sunny with a high of 50.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

The guys headed into cover 4 guys 3 different breeds 5 minutes 3 shots so far


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Are leashes required on dog's in that group site?


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

No five guys lots of birds moved


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

We are in my honey hole less than a minute woodcock pointed. Couldn't shoot would have hit me and my truck.Just heard another shot. Dam it feels good to be here even if I can't walk


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Sounds Like you all are having a great time. 

Got my 2 boys outside of Grayling today and tomorrow with our GSP, Levi. Plenty of shooting, and lots of scared birds, but nothing harmed. HA!


----------



## frankster (Sep 19, 2012)

Guys,

Sorry I missed you guys yesterday, I pulled into camp about 1 min after you guys left for your late afternoon hunt. I talked with 5gunner and saw his new pup, had a good time. My morning hunt North of the camp on Federal land was a bust hunted 2.5 hrs and didn't see a bird or hear any other shots. I flushed 6-7 woodcock on my late- afternoon hunt South near West Branch and managed to take down one. The Woodies were in young aspen and or short Oaks. Didn't see a grouse all day.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Mark 4468 I'll post this here still on my way home. Stopped at the Gladwin field grounds just in time for the anoument the 2018 Mi. Woodcock Ch. Shady Hills Wiskey Bonfite this is the sixth time a Billy dog was s
Won it Hunter fad Billy won it twice.If you still want a setter I have good idea where to get one


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I finally made it home since I started about 10am to tired to post the week end. But I do have a big surprise to post


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

Worm Dunker said:


> I finally made it home since I started about 10am to tired to post the week end. But I do have a big surprise to post


I can’t wait to see the pictures and hear the surprise. That was an awesome weekend with a good group of dogs and some A1 hunting. Asher, moose, Abigail , and hunter made the weekend and I can’t wait till next year. Never hunted over a setter till now and now the gears in my head are spinning on how I can make it work. The shot presentations are second to non. I really do believe if I had one of my own my bird count would go up. Those dogs don’t let a bird within a couple hundred yards slide by. As for the sportsmen that showed up this weekend I hope we get to hunt again with each other. Wasn’t sure what to expect but you guys were all great. As for emu_flyer congrats on the 1st woodcock and enjoy Florida. Lol. Hope to hear from all of you. And another big thank you to wormdunker he helped us put birds in the bag.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

First off I would


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

W


Worm Dunker said:


> First off I would


whats the surprise?


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

First off I would like to personally thank michiganmanic for putting this grouse camp together. He is from the UP so it even made it better to set up a Hunt in a place he has never been to. He and the rest of the group even hunted Hunter for me as I couldn't. This group of guys are as good as any that I have shared a fire with. I fell sorry I moushed meals all weekend as didn't bring anything. The meals were top notch steaks Friday and Saturday nights. Pancakes Saturday and hach, eggs and bacon Sunday.
The group moved birds ever stop. That shows how well their dogs where because none of us had ever been to this area before. Any old member's on this form know of my likeness of German dogs but I decided to take the group to my honey hole any way as they stepped in it they got a point not thirty feet from where I have buried three of my setters one was the best woodcock dog I ever seen. As they were banging away at birds I felt the earth move and Hunter bounced back and forth from window to window because this was his spot. I'm glad I did it because one of them got his first ever woodcock. Now for my big anoument I'm getting a new PUPPY. I look at one that has already won a few trials but the Forman brothers said they think they can do better. What ever I get will go back to as close as I have now Shady Hills Billy. I still can't post pictures.but I will be at the next camp even if all I can do is keep the fire burning and wait to hear the storied. I didn't proof read going back to bead snot is running down my shirt. Thanks again for awonderfull weekend ranks as one of the best.


----------



## UPaquariest (May 13, 2010)

That's great new Worm Dunker. Thanks again for coming up and putting us on the spots. I really enjoyed the weekend, the dog work and the stories. I look forward to next year.


----------



## EMU_Flyer (Aug 23, 2010)

Great times and some great new friends! Thanks for dealing with the newbie leaching off of all the food. I'm now hooked on Grouse and Woodcock! Put my 1st woodcock on the table and probably sounded like a little girl when it happened. I'm already setting up for next year!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

All good stuff. I hope to be able to make it next year. This year it was only the wife's close friend's wedding getting in the way (but it was near Traverse City and I did manage to run a couple covers while my wife was sleeping!).


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

Can wormdunker and Michigan maniac post the pictures or send them to me directly?


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Mark I don't know how to dur that. I did post a few from my phone on Facebook. I have more on my 35 but don't know how to post them at all. Don't get old


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I wasn't going to go to camp but I did because it was my idea. I didn't bring food because I was just going to stop by and say hi. You guy's had to set up and take down my stuff. I'm in so much pain I have been unloading my truck for two fayd now. The wife woke me up yelling I left my shot gun leaning on the front door last night.


----------

